# تحلية المياه ومعالجه مياه الصرف الصحى



## الكيميائى الروش (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجوا من الاخوه المهندسين الكرام عاوز اعرف معلومات عن استعمال rbc فى معالجة مياه الصرف الصحى وازى تعمل desin لمحطة معالجه وبرضوه معلومات عن ro وعن الكيماويات المستعمله فيها وانواع الاغشيه المستعمله


----------



## مبتدئه (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هذا الموضوع سيفيدك بخصوص التحلية بطريقه RO 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=116253


أتمنى الإفاده :84:​


----------



## مجاهد توتى (31 يناير 2009)

*Ro*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالنسبة للمواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في ro بالنسبه للنظام البتعامل معاه كالاتي:
يضاف الكلور قبل الفلتر الرملي بنسبة يمكن اختزالها بالكربون الموجود في فلتر الكربون لانه بيتلف الاغشية التناطح العكسي ثم يضاف حمض الكبريتيك و مضاد الترسيب ثم هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ونواصل غدا:55:


----------



## مجاهد توتى (1 فبراير 2009)

*Ro*

السلام عليكم
اليك بعض الاضافات لتوضيح استخدامات المواد الكيميائيه ماخوذه من موضوع تم طرحه في هذا المنتدي من قبل وارجو ان تستخدم اليه البحث لتستفيد اكثر :
( قبل دخول المياه إلى مضخات التناضح العكسي يتم إضافة حمض الكبريتيك الثانوي لخفض الرقم الهيدروجيني من 6.5 إلى 5.5 بهدف منع ترسبات كربونات الكالسيوم.
هـ- قبل دخول المياه إلى مضخات التناضح العكسي تضاف ماده هكسميتا فوسفات بهدف منع ترسب كبريتات الكالسيوم .) هذه المعلومات من موضوع تم طرحه من الاخ nader1212 جزاه الله خير
:55:


----------



## مبتدئه (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هذا موضوع عن معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي :28:
ويوجد به ملف خاص بالتصميم :28:


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=111892


أتمنى الإفاده :84:


----------



## مهندس النهضة (5 فبراير 2009)

شىء جميل التعاون الموجود وفقكم اللة


----------

